# Really neat scrappy star ornament



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I wish I'd found this earlier, but have bookmarked it for next year. 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0Zl_KLdMpo[/ame]


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Oh those are adorable! I instantly visualized them in burlap, linen and lace!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Belfrybat, I love your picture. Where is it from?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

You mean my avatar? It is "Maple Tree in Autumn". Can't remember the name of the photographer off hand. I found it on a free wallpaper site.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh how neat! I want to try them.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Very cute....but, someone needs to oil his machine! ROFL I have one similar, and I can always tell when she needs liquored up a bit!


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Those are just adorable! Now I have plenty of time to make them for next year. I think they would make really cute gift tags to use in place of a bow!


----------



## RedHeadedTricia (Jun 20, 2006)

Those are great and I just saw them in an Oct./Nov. magazine. I'll look to see which mag' it was and I will share the info with y'all. I plan to add them to my "monthly make a gift" list for next year's swaps. 

RHT


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Oh, that's a good idea for the grandkids. I could embroider the name on the star and they'd have an heirloom unbreakable ornament.


----------



## casusbelli (Jan 6, 2009)

Here are a couple REALLY scrappy ones. I made 4 in early December as small gifts (kept one myself for my tree). Wanted them to look like crazy quilts. They are 5 1/2 inches across at widest; polyfill inside. 
Photos are front and back of 2 of the 4, other 2 not shown.
Terrible what a grown man will waste his time on.....


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I really like those scrappy stars.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I tried my hand at them tonight. Here's the one i ended up with.

View attachment 19797


Front

View attachment 19798


Back


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Very nice. Was it pretty easy?


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks, yeah it isn't to bad at all, just be careful sewing the diamond pieces together in the center and don't sew over to far. The last seam on the star you sew the whole length of the seam.
Give it a go, i think you'll like it.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I adore these!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Wow! Both the super scrappy and the one from the video pattern are wonderful. I hadn't thought of making a couple of month all year, but that's a great idea.


----------



## Mrs. Thankful (Dec 4, 2013)

I really like these! I think they would also be great for decorating for Independence Day as well.


----------



## Liberty'sGirl (Jul 7, 2012)

Those are so cute! I went looking and found them http://www.mccallsquilting.com/mccallsquilting/articles/Twinkle_Twinkle_Fast_Easy_Patchwork_Star_Ornaments It's the November/December 2013 issue


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

BUT I cannot find the pattern...yes, I know I could wing it! Thanks!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Well, I have no idea what happened. I linked to the pattern video in my initial post, now it is gone. Weird.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0Zl_KLdMpo[/ame]

I saved it to make more of them for gifts.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Thank you, Flowergurl. I have no idea what happened to the link in my initial post. 
Just curious -- how do you save a You Tube video?


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

You know what would be easy for the super scrappy star?? Just make the scrappy material up in any shape, just sew scrappy bits together. The cut it 1/4 larger than the star you want to make, and sew back to front with right sides together. Leave a bit to turn and stuff, poof super scrappy star!!
Alice in Virginia


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

No problem Belfrybat. I bookmarked the site so I could save it.

OH good idea Alice.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

View attachment 21949


The one on the left i made today ( your suggestion Alice). The one on the right is one i made before.
Which you like best?


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

Ok I must admit I lik the one on the right better!! LOL So dont listen to me!!!
What if you took the material you made for the super scrappy and cut it so you would have seams going frm the center out to the edge of each point, like the other one?? Would that look good??

Alice in Virginia


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I tried that, but I didn't measure, I just tried to eye ball it and it didn't lay flat.
It might be okay if you took the time to measure and made sure it all lays flat.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I posted that last picture on my Fb wall and asked my friends to tell me which star they liked best. It's running dead even, half liking the left and half liking the right one.


----------

